# Iams or Diamond?



## trook (Aug 23, 2006)

I know most of you on here don't consider Iams or Diamond worth anything more than junk food, and I understand. However, my budget will not allow me to purchase the premium foods for my 2 GSD's (5 and 3 years). We have been using Iams Large Breed from Walmart for about $39/bag. I live in a rural area and don't have any stores around that carry the better foods. It seems like Walmart is always out of the Iams, and I am considering purchasing from the local co-op. The co-op carries Diamond and science diet as their "better" foods, and I am considering the Diamond Large Breed Lamb and Rice to replace the Iams. Also, the Diamond seems to be a little less expensive which is a good thing! 

If you had to choose between only these two foods, which would be best?

Thanks


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Diamond NATURALS, not plain Diamond, it's a good food, and no corn like IAMS.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Diamond, although-- you wouldn't happen to be in TX, AK, LA, or OK would you?


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

If you are able to get Diamond NATURALS (not plain diamond), then get it. It is way better than Iams or Science Diet.

Here you can get a 40 lb bag of Diamond Naturals for $33.


----------



## trook (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm in north central Mississippi


----------



## trook (Aug 23, 2006)

ok. Which Diamond Naturals? My boy weighs 100lbs and my girl weighs 90lbs. 

I originally chose Iams because of the glucosamine since GSD's are known to have hip and joint problems. Do I need to choose a Diamond product that includes glucosamine?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No, just get some OTC glucosamine supplement if you desire, but get Diamond Naturals chicken/rice or lamb/rice. 
If it's a feed store look for Next Level, we like it for joints.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I wouldn't feed Iams. I also would feed a separate joint supplement.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

trook said:


> I'm in north central Mississippi


Check Victor Premium Dog Food | Professional Formulations and see if you can get Victor at any of the feed stores near you. It's much better than either Iams or Diamond and sells for $25-30 per 40lb bag.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I used Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice for along time. I also fed the chicken and rice in the past two mionths. Would still be feeding that but after Daisy's episode of pancreatitis we needed to limit her fat intake so she is on Blue buffalo chicken and rice.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

If you can get Victor, go for that. :thumbup: If you can't get Victor, can you get Pro Pac at any local feed stores? I'd feed that before Diamond/Iams personally. I feed Sportmix made by the same company and love it!  Most people would say it's a bad food but it feeds well, it fits on my budget well and I like that they haven't been recalled and Sportmix/Pro Pac don't contain any GMO ingredients.


----------



## GSDGIRLS (Jan 7, 2002)

please read about iams, IamsCruelty.com


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I buy from our local fleet supply and they carry a food called Exclusive and after research I found to be a decent food... plus it's only $35/bag. Is that an option, maybe?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

GSDGIRLS said:


> please read about iams, IamsCruelty.com


That sites always bothered me and NOT because of the pictures and supposed information. Animal testing is important in most aspects of life, without it we wouldn't be anywhere near as advanced in our medical researches as we are today. Animals save OUR lives and they save OUR PETS lives. If you disagree with it, I'd recommend finding a new home for your animals because medications and procedures used were originally tested in labs on animals therefore making you a hypocrite if you use them and cruel if you don't. Same goes for yourself, if you get a diagnoses of cancer, AIDS, diabetes, ect...Don't bother seeking treatment because animals have given a helping hand in understanding those issues too. Even simple things as understanding vitamins/minerals/nutrition...Animals have been there to help us understand in our own lives and our animals. Even in pet foods that DON'T test their foods on animals, they know how to create a balanced diet because of animal testing done through other researchers to know what needs to go into them to keep the pets alive and at what levels.

ALSO...That site is made by PETA, PETA is -far- from a reputable source for information, I mean do you really think you can trust someone who compares the meat industry to the Holocaust, says that pets are slaves, not to mention they're huge hypocrites themselves considering how many animals they kill each year.


Reminds me a bit of a friends story about how some people got mad about the cannulated cows at her university.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh yeah, how did I forget Exclusive and ProPac? To the OP-- check your local feed stores and see what they have. IMHO the independent feed retailer is the best place to buy dog food and if they don't have what you want they're often willing to order it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If you have a Costco near you....look into Kirkland Signature Premium adult .
They make both chicken/rice and lamb/rice....pretty decent food, and you can't beat the price.
Also...if you decide on Diamond Naturals....I would use the Extreme Athlete.....it is 32/25 for protein & fat. (if you have a dog that is hard to keep weight on).


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Just an idea...

If availability is a main problem, have you thought about ordering?

Mr. chewy, who I use, ships free for anything over $49.

Pet Food, Treats, and Toys at MrChewy.com


----------

